

Why Invest In Bitcoin When You Could Invest In Another Currency (Tim Worstall) - syntern
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2013/12/12/why-invest-in-bitcoin-when-you-could-invest-in-another-currency/

======
a3voices
because of the network effect

